# How much does your dog eat?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy weighs approx 3.6kilos/8lbs, Poppy 4.4kilos/9.7lbs. They get about 80 - 90g/3oz of home cooked/raw food each a day - not exact, because bones etc tend to be bigger, so I vary the meal size from one meal to the next! Plus home made treats, that add a few more grammes. I reckon total food cost at about £6 a month each - that's around $9. I costed up buying premium kibble/wet food, of the quality that would give me a similar diet for them, and it came to between £15 and £35 a month, so the savings for four animals are significant!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle is very active and very thin. He weighs 5.8 pounds. I give him 1.7 ounces of food twice a day. His food not including treats and raw bones is about $30.00 a month. I feed commercial raw - Aunt Jeni.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Potsie weighs 12.8 lb. and eats around 2/3 cup of kibble a day, divided into 3 meals. He gets fed that often, b/c I also have a boxer puppy, and this cuts down on jealousy issues. As the boxer puppy cuts down on the number of meals a day, so will Potsie. :eat:

My boxer puppy, Brodie, currently weighs around 28 lb. and eats 3 3/4 c. of kibble a day, divided into 3 meals, but I'll feed him more as he can tolerate it. He's got digestive issues, and I have to be careful what I feed him, and how much I feed him.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I make home cooked meals for my two (tiny toy 7lbs and toy-mix 12 lbs) they each eat 1 cup of home cooked food a day. I usually buy different kinds of meat, veg and carbs (such as rice, corn-meal or something similar) and what I buy usually costs me around $50 but it lasts for about 2 to 2 1/2 months.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Jäger weighs 16 pounds and eats 3/4 cup kibble per day, plus a little canned with his evening meal. I will sometimes give him real food additions instead of canned food and he gets a small amount of treats (not every day). He is thin and active. 

We currently rotate between Orijen and EVO. A 13 to 15 pound bag lasts about 6 weeks, so when you factor in the cans (about one per week) it costs about $30 a month to feed him (I feed a premium food so it's a little pricey).


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Trev weighs 17 lbs and eats 1 cup\day, plus maybe an egg or some meaty leftovers\raw meaty bones (turkey neck, pork neck, etc.) a couple times a week. He's certainly a hearty eater!! I can't say how much exactly it costs to feed him...I buy a 40 lb bag of TOTW for $45 once a month; that feeds 3 dogs. (Him, Sammie, and Pepper) I'm guessing his portion would work out to $10-$15 per month.


----------

